# How come I can't do all the things promised with Elite Membership?



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys.

I recently became a paying member of RIU, and I am not able to do half the things they say you can in the membership benefits list.

I am not able to moderate my own threads like they said I could.

Anyone else have this problem?

It's frustrating.


----------



## Roseman (May 21, 2009)

Here is what they said you could do in writing:



Elite Rolling Society*Elite Rolling Society*
*The Basics: *


No advertisements on the forum
Username appears in red, so people know you are an Elite member
Elite member button appears under your name
Access to a super secret forum which has little moderation
*Within Your Gallery: *


Can Edit Own Files
Can Delete Own Files
Can Edit Own Comments
Can Delete Own Comments
Unlimited Files to upload
Unlimited Size of Files to upload
*Within The Forum:*


Can Edit Own Posts ( No Time Limit )
Can Delete Own Posts
Can Open / Close Own Threads ( Great For Your Grow Journal )
Unlimited Attachments
*Within Your Profile:*


500 Private Message Allowance
Can Set Self to Invisible Mode
Can Use Custom Title ( The title underneath your name)
Profile Picture Double the size
Avatar: 200px Height / 200px Width
Can Upload Images for Signature
Maximum Characters in Signature: 2000
*Extras:*


Can See Who Left User Ratings
Can Leave Negative Reputation
Can Hide Reputation from Others
*Wait There is more:*


Your name will show up here : https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php Under Elite Rollers Society.
Private Forums
General Discussion
Security (including freaquently updated proxy lists)
Advanced growing
Classifieds Section

Monthy Drawings for prizes.... Thats right no more contests to try and win!
Monthly Speaker This will either happen in live chat or within your private access forum where you can post questions for this months guest speaker and he/she will respond Name Damien Industries Address 234, 5149 Country Hills Blvd N.W
Suite # 306 Calgary, Alberta T3A 5K8, Canada You may also pay with credit card
Elite Subscriptions 


what part of "moderate your own thread" are you referring to?

I too thought I'd be able to EDIT my own thread, but after I read it again, it don't really say that. It says I can EDIT my own posts. I wish I could EDIT my own thread by EDITING other posts in my thread.
I wish I could EDIT my OLD posts, but I can't do that either. I have a 7000 post THREAD that needs editing.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

> *Within The Forum:*
> Can Edit Own Posts ( No Time Limit )
> Can Delete Own Posts
> Can Open / Close Own Threads ( Great For Your Grow Journal )
> Unlimited Attachments


I cannot edit my own posts.

I cannot delete my own posts.

I cannot open or close my own threads.

I beleive I have always had unlimited attachments so no change there.

I haven't gone through the rest of the list to see if they actually work. These are the things I am talking about.



> *The Basics:
> *No advertisements on the forum


This is not true either.... 

Question: Who wants to take a fucking IQ test that makes you sign up for a mobile phone service to find out the result????

Answer: No One.

No complaints on the semi nude chick though, haha


----------



## Roseman (May 21, 2009)

Try sending a PM to the MOD Fdd2blk, he's the most helpful MOD here. In your PM, send him a link to this thread.

I see what you saying, I can't do most of those tasks either.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 21, 2009)

still waiting to actually be given the elite tag since i paid three weeks ago. All i wanna do is be able to close out old journals. If i can do that i'd be happy. But can't do anything until they give me my tag.

ALSO.....noticed they were quick to transfer the funds from the paying source, but why take a month to give me what i paid for. The money was removed two days after i paid, why cant i get my purchase the same speed?


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> All i wanna do is be able to close out old journals.


Don't hold your breath... I can't do that.


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> All i wanna do is be able to close out old journals. If i can do that i'd be happy.


Mafia... I lied before. Well I didn't mean to, but I didn't realize I CAN Close my own threads. I can't edit things though, that's what I really wanted. Anyway here's a pic. This should make you a little bit happy, just sucks you can't use it yet.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, so the first has come and gone as one memebr told me to wait and see what happens.
STILL NO ELITE MEMBERSHIP AFTER A MONTH OF WAITING AFTER PAYING!!!!!!!

I dont think i trust this site anymore............


----------



## Roseman (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump, bump


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 3, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> ok, so the first has come and gone as one memebr told me to wait and see what happens.
> STILL NO ELITE MEMBERSHIP AFTER A MONTH OF WAITING AFTER PAYING!!!!!!!
> 
> I dont think i trust this site anymore............


really! no one has a clue what happened to my money....or the upgrade promised?

WOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 13, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> really! no one has a clue what happened to my money....or the upgrade promised?
> 
> WOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Contact your bank/credit company and tell them to reverse the charges. They'll likely do it because it means even more money for them.

Or, alternatively, involve the FBI since this does technically constitute a crime across national borders, with RIU not being based in the USA and all.

Or you can wait patiently. But no longer than 90 days.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 15, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> Contact your bank/credit company and tell them to reverse the charges. They'll likely do it because it means even more money for them.
> 
> Or, alternatively, involve the FBI since this does technically constitute a crime across national borders, with RIU not being based in the USA and all.
> 
> Or you can wait patiently. But no longer than 90 days.


 UUUUGGGHHHHH....... That...

sorry man, i'd rather be the annoying guy sending 100 PM's a day untill the problem is fixed before i would ever involve any branches of the alphabet boys......

Can we say " THATS CALLED SNITCHING"........I know you can!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> Or, alternatively, involve the FBI


Dude... that's a little much, no?

I personally don't like talking to government agencies hell bent on destroying people like you and me.

In fact I would rather do anything than get involved with the FBI (unless my wife got kidnapped in a foreign country or something... now that would be worth it).

It's like that skit they do on SNL news "Really?"


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jun 15, 2009)

The FBI doesn't bother with drugs, that's the realm of the DEA and ATF.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 16, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> The FBI doesn't bother with drugs, that's the realm of the DEA and ATF.


What has happened to you, you're telling people to call the FBI? Are you kidding me?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 18, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> The FBI doesn't bother with drugs, that's the realm of the DEA and ATF.


 And i dont bother with law enforcment, thats the realm of snitches.......


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 18, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> And i dont bother with law enforcment, thats the realm of snitches.......



and snitches get stitches


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 19, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> and snitches get stitches


 exactly!!!

Oh, still waiting on elite, glad to see the new servers are working well that i helped pay for though.......


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 14, 2009)

yea lol how long does it take hooked up a donation couple days ago now..

i wouldnt get riled up for the elite thing though it would be nice but it is a donation lol..


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey bro.. there is another thread like this (only no FBI mention).

https://www.rollitup.org/support/191346-paid-elite.html

Rollitup (the member/ administrator) was the last person to post there... here's what he/she said:



rollitup said:


> For everyone that needs elite membership status forward your invoice and username to [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]


----------

